# I think SVS is getting out of the speaker business :(



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Got an e-mail for a clearance sale from them. Ok sure, companies do that all the time but these are some serious knock down prices. The MBS-02s, which are the only M-series on their site any more, are $400 instead of $900. Their S-series speakers, also knocked down by 50%ish. Those are, as we say "Goin' out of business," prices.

Their subs are normal priced so I have to guess, or maybe hope, they they aren't actually going out of business, but just out of the speaker business and in to subs only.

It saddens me since I just love my M-series. Amazing speakers that get basically everything right.

So it looks like if you want an SVS system, now is the time to buy it because my bet is they are not on sale for much longer.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Or maybe the old line is being replaced by a new one. I received the same email and those are some fantastic prices. I own one of their subs and if the speakers sound as good then they won't last long.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Their speakers sound amazing. I have MTS-01 fronts and an MCS-01 center. I went and ordered their MBS-02 speakers to finish off for rears since it is a great price and I suspect I won't be able to for much longer.

The reason I think they are getting out of it is three fold:

1) These are real knock down prices, I'm not sure they are covering their material and labour costs on the speakers with this. You don't sell for a loss as a business unless there's a real reason.

2) They've never done something like this before with new products.

3) The speakers have been slowly vanishing. The MTS, and MCS are gone, the STS are gone, they've been removing models.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe Ed Mullen will chime in with some insight.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

We are launching a new high-end loudspeaker family this fall. Floor standers, center, bookshelf, and bi/di surround.

Both the S-series and M-series are outstanding speakers and a great value at their normal prices. At these close-out prices - they are the steal of the decade. Get them while the getting is good - because they are moving really fast (in fact we've put a temp hold on the MBS-02 just to build more crossovers because we can't keep up).


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Sycraft said:


> Their speakers sound amazing. I have MTS-01 fronts and an MCS-01 center. I went and ordered their MBS-02 speakers to finish off for rears since it is a great price and I suspect I won't be able to for much longer.


I'm running a full-up M-series 7.0 system in my reference theater, and I'm buying two more pair of MBS-02 for eventual upgrade to 11.0 Audyssey DSX Wide and Height presence channels.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Well good to hear you aren't getting out of the speaker business. I'd love to get 4 MBS-02s for 7.1 but I just can't swing more than one set right now, I just bought a $2200 laptop so I'm stretching my toy budget as it is . Also I may need a new amp, not sure how well my receiver will handle three low impedance speakers (center and surrounds, the fronts have an amp).

What with the quality of the speakers and the deal I got on the MCS, this will officially be the most "awesome deal" sound system I'm ever likely to own. As I've said before I'd easily rate the MTS-01s to be the equal of $3000-4000 speakers from any other vendor I've heard (B&W in particular). All in all I'm going to have a system with like $10k+ of sound for more like $3k.

Good to hear you are staying in it with speakers, and I can't say I'm displeased with getting these suckers for the price, presuming you have any left.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm half tempted to pick some of these up for myself at these prices. I just read a review by Home Theater and they were given some pretty high praise.


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

Ed Mullen said:


> We are launching a new high-end loudspeaker family this fall. Floor standers, center, bookshelf, and bi/di surround.
> 
> Both the S-series and M-series are outstanding speakers and a great value at their normal prices. At these close-out prices - they are the steal of the decade. Get them while the getting is good - because they are moving really fast (in fact we've put a temp hold on the MBS-02 just to build more crossovers because we can't keep up).


Will the new refreshed SVS speakers have high sensitivity, something that has great dynamics for movies?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

> We are launching a new high-end loudspeaker family this fall. Floor standers, center, bookshelf, and bi/di surround.


Thanks for the responce Ed. I wondering if this new high end line will be the L series that was talked about a few years back. If so, they sure will have a high bar to surpass, I'm really looking forward to that.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Skylinestar said:


> Will the new refreshed SVS speakers have high sensitivity, something that has great dynamics for movies?


There is a difference between sensitivity and dynamics. A speaker can have relatively low sensitivity but still have awesome dynamic output capability. 

Sensitivity of the new speakers will be fine - easy to drive with a quality AVR or (better yet) a decent external amp. Dynamic output capability is excellent! We have been conducting extensive objective/subjective testing on production speakers for the last 2 weeks and we're very excited with the performance and sound quality.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Ed Mullen said:


> Both the S-series and M-series are outstanding speakers and a great value at their normal prices. At these close-out prices - they are the steal of the decade.


So the S- and M-series speakers are being discontinued?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

Any new series or refreshment for the mid/lower range?


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Really looking forward to the new speaker line. Very interested in the specs vs the M series. I have the M series in a 7.2 setup and very happy with the results.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Wayne,

What did you say or ah, hum..., what are you asking? Words are cheap and sometimes letters are worse..... LOL

Greg :R :yikes: :scratch:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Wait..., I'm just trying to be funny!:yikes:


----------

